# Squidward Hissing and Whistling



## jauche1 (Jan 24, 2020)

My squidward is hissing and whistling when active but the true bypass works fine. I checked continuity at the grounds and they seem ok but this is my first build so a little confused on where to go from here. I reflowed all my joints and used an audio probe but nothing obvious sticks out. Any help would be much appreciated!



https://imgur.com/a/f2yJ4b9






Edit: turns out is was my jacks! They were wired backwards. Thanks so so much for your help! Excited to make another one


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 24, 2020)

Your soldering could definitely use work. Get a piece of strip board or something and use all your clipped resistor legs to practice with until you get them to the point where they are all nice, shiny and volcano shaped.

Clean your board with a toothbrush and >90% isopropyl alcohol to get all the flux and little solder bits off.

Long cable runs can have a bad habit of introducing noise, try shortening up your wires.

Read this thread as well https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/basic-workflow-tips-for-building-a-pedalpcb.1165/


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 24, 2020)

Also it looks like your jack wiring might be backwards, hard to see though


----------



## jauche1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Your soldering could definitely use work. Get a piece of strip board or something and use all your clipped resistor legs to practice with until you get them to the point where they are all nice, shiny and volcano shaped.
> 
> Clean your board with a toothbrush and >90% isopropyl alcohol to get all the flux and little solder bits off.
> 
> ...


Something I haven't been able to nail down is the temperature of my iron - after some trial and error with the tips, I settled on a k-type tip but I still haven't figured out to get the shiny, volcanoes. I bought some 63/37 solder off eBay but is it possible it's not the right kind since I can't seem to get those shiny joints?

Also, would wiring the jack backwards allow any sound to go through? Thanks for your help!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

jauche1 said:


> Something I haven't been able to nail down is the temperature of my iron - after some trial and error with the tips, I settled on a k-type tip but I still haven't figured out to get the shiny, volcanoes. I bought some 63/37 solder off eBay but is it possible it's not the right kind since I can't seem to get those shiny joints?
> 
> Also, would wiring the jack backwards allow any sound to go through? Thanks for your help!


 It would allow sound to go through in bypass yes.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 24, 2020)

63/37 is great. I only use a K tip for multi pin SMD drag soldering, they aren’t preferable for through hole. The Hakko tip guide is an invaluable resource.






						Products ｜HAKKO | HAKKO Corporation
					






					www.hakko.com


----------

